# It's a Princess!



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

I wish the growing family the best!

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/04/...ng-grid7|legacy|dl1|sec1_lnk3&pLid=1347024393


----------



## muffin (May 2, 2015)

Lovely  for Kate and William    to have a new baby daughter,

And on my Birthday too, lovely


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

I glad for them the too, hope she's a happy and healthy baby.  _

Happy Birthday Muffin, have a great day...enjoy!

__
_


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

muffin said:


> lovely for katie and andrew to have a new baby daughter,
> 
> and on my birthday too, lovely


*Happy* *birthday **muffin!!*


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

muffin said:


> Lovely for Katie and Andrew to have a new baby daughter,
> 
> And on my Birthday too, lovely



LOL Muffin it's Catherine  or Kate, if you prefer...and* William.*.. 

*Happy Birthday to you ... :happybday:
*


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Muffin!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Muffin.

OK... the baby names I have heard as possibilities...  Elizabeth, Victoria, Alice, Diana.     I'm betting on Alice.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

The odds at Ladbroke betting firm are:
Alice 2 to 1
Charlotte 3 to 1
Elizabeth and Victoria 6 to 1


----------



## muffin (May 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Muffin it's Catherine  or Kate, if you prefer...and* William.*..
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you ... :happybday:
> *


  oh i was talking to someone else at the time , what a wally i am sorry all!... i have put it right now. I Hope LOL


----------



## muffin (May 2, 2015)

*Thank you all for the Birthday Wishes*


----------



## Laurie (May 2, 2015)

Another hanger on to be fed from the national budget.

I'll wager you wouldn't put up with all the Head of State's relatives being paid from a Civil List.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Happy Birthday Muffin.
> 
> OK... the baby names I have heard as possibilities...  Elizabeth, Victoria, Alice, Diana.     I'm betting on Alice.



I'm thinking Diana.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I'm thinking Diana.



The queen is asked for her approval of any name and I doubt she'd agree to Diana.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 3, 2015)

I think Diana will be the middle name.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think Diana will be the middle name.



I'm guessing it will be as well.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

I dunno. Princess Kylie sounds bonza. :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Com'on, Camilla would be nice...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

No, Camilla reminds me of horses.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

How unkind, very unkind...


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2015)

Royal names are traditional, and normally come from a well used pool.

Diana isn't in there (and I hope to God it never will be!), and despite  the press hysteria she was deeply unpopular with a large proportion of the people.  Remember, she nearly brought the monarchy down, and we won't want to be reminded of that.

Princess Alice, Countess of Athlone was a great a great favourite of the Queen (and a lovely lady)  and Alice would not surprise me, though given a George Elizabeth must be a possibility.

Many of us grew up with a Princess Elizabeth.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How unkind, very unkind...



She's sneaky.  But I won't go into details.


----------



## muffin (May 4, 2015)

Alice, Victoria, would be nice


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Don't be a tease!  We want details!  In fact, we demand details!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

muffin said:


> Alice, Victoria, would be nice



I agree ...lets' hope she doesn't decide to name the baby after her mother or her sister...a potential Queen Pippa would sound very wrong..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I agree ...lets' hope she doesn't decide to name the baby after her mother or her sister...a potential Queen Pippa would sound very wrong..



I was thinking this morning that Queen Pippa just wouldn't work!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Right.  It's Princess Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

I'm delighted with the name because in my family we all have royal names. My mother was Elizabeth...2 of my cousins are called Charlotte  , my name is Diana (as some of you already know) and my father and brother were both called Charles as was my grandfather, so as far as I'm concerned Kate and Wills have kept the name in the family...._My family_


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm delighted with the name because in my family we all have royal names. My mother was Elizabeth...2 of my cousins are called Charlotte  , my name is Diana (as some of you already know) and my father and brother are both called Charles, so as far as I'm concerned Kate and Wills have kept the name in the family..



So, you've got royal blood, eh?


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Ha...well you never know do you...incidentally I was born in a Castle...and that's true.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ha...well you never know do you...incidentally I was born in a Castle...and that's true.



Which one?  Not Castle Milk I hope?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

I could have royal blood as well with English, Scottish and Irish blood.  My Irish ancestors got their name through King Brian Boru.    Just discovered some ancestors came from Norfolk.  First time I've had an actual location instead of just a country.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I could have royal blood as well with English, Scottish and Irish blood.  My Irish ancestors got their name through King Brian Boru.    Just discovered some ancestors came from Norfolk.  First time I've had an actual location instead of just a country.



I knew King Brian Boru's great  grandson...he was given an old fashioned  traditional celtic name which is still spoken by most Scots on a daily basis ... Irin burooo :rofl: 

Seriously tho' that's great about the Norfolk ancestor find . Have you narrowed it down to a town or village yet?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I knew King Brian Boru's great  grandson...he was given an old fashioned  traditional celtic name which is still spoken by most Scots on a daily basis ... Irin burooo :rofl:
> 
> Seriously tho' that's great about the Norfolk ancestor find . Have you narrowed it down to a town or village yet?



Groan!  layful:

They were from Stoke Ferry.  Emigrated to Illinois in 1865.  Surname Palmer.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Which one?  Not Castle Milk I hope?



OMG ...!! That was unexpected but verrrry funny.. :lol1:


I'd rather not say on an open forum exactly where I was born , but yes it's in Scotland..and yes  a real castle not a rundown housing scheme in the East end of Glasgow...tsssk...how very dare you ..


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Groan!  layful:
> 
> They were from Stoke Ferry.  Emigrated to Illinois in 1865.  Surname Palmer.



Oh isn't that funny my step mother's name was Palmer it was quite a common name around East Anglia at one time  I believe..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG ...!! That was unexpected but verrrry funny.. :lol1:
> 
> 
> I'd rather not say on an open forum exactly where I was born , but yes it's in Scotland..and yes  a real castle not a rundown housing scheme in the East end of Glasgow...tsssk...how very dare you ..



  Gotcha.  My dh lived in Castlemilk for a few years.  I've heard tales of growing up there.  Hubby says he was born in Lennox Castle.  One of the very first NHS babies.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh isn't that funny my step mother's name was Palmer it was quite a common name around East Anglia at one time  I believe..



It's quite a common name and I've always assumed it was English.  It was my mother's maiden name.


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2015)

Princess Charlotte's OK, it's nearly 200 years since we had one.

If she hadn't died  so young she'd have been Queen in her own right.


----------



## DoItMyself (May 4, 2015)

I never quite understood the fascination with the British royal family.  They're little more than leeches living on the back of the U.K. taxpayer, with no real benefit to the country.  It costs the U.K. somewhere north of $100,000,000/year to support the royal family; money that could and should be used elsewhere.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I never quite understood the fascination with the British royal family.  They're little more than leeches living on the back of the U.K. taxpayer, with no real benefit to the country.  It costs the U.K. somewhere north of $100,000,000/year to support the royal family; money that could and should be used elsewhere.



I think that is a matter for the folks in the UK to decide, not  us.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

As a Canadian, and member of the Commonwealth, I am content with things as they are, and fail to see why anyone not affected by the British Monarchy would be concerned.


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2015)

"They're little more than leeches living on the back of the U.K. taxpayer, with no real benefit to the country. It costs the U.K. somewhere north of $100,000,000/year to support the royal family; money that could and should be used elsewhere."

Some of them are, but not all.  There are an awful lot of minor hangers on .

They are a tremendous  asset to the tourist industry, and the Queen and Charles, in particular, contribute more in cash terms than they take out.

 The Queen is also an unequalled "elder stateswoman"  and has advised every Prime Minister since Churchill.  When Cameron met Putin for the first time she was able to tell him, on a personal level, forget the protocol briefings, what he , and his wife, are really like.

She could do the same for the Stalin, Dalai Lama, Obama and Michelle, Mother Teresa, Gandhi and Idi Amin!

Not many you can tap for that sort of knowledge.

However, I can understand your frustration t what seems to us to be the total obsession of your press with our sometimes flawed Royalty.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

My husband would agree with DIM's statement.  He grew up surrounded by anti-monarchy sentiments. 

I'm not a royalist as I think in the 21st century the fact that people are royalty by accident of birth is outdated.  However, I can see how those who grew up with it would want to hang on to the tradition.  I am naturalised British and therefore not by birth so am still entitled to my opinion as I pay taxes here.  My husband has never forgiven me for pledging allegiance to the queen and her heirs when I did the citizenship ceremony.  I had no choice and if I wanted to be a citizen I had to say it. 

I do have a soft spot for William and Kate as I think they are down to earth and genuine people.  William and Harry are down to earth because of their mother who wanted them to have as normal a childhood as possible.  In the last few years I've come to admire the queen for her dedication to duty.  I do not like Charles and will never like Charles.  I think once he's king the monarchy will be on shaky ground.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I never quite understood the fascination with the British royal family.  They're little more than leeches living on the back of the U.K. taxpayer, with no real benefit to the country.  It costs the U.K. somewhere north of $100,000,000/year to support the royal family; money that could and should be used elsewhere.



Why not?   We spend $100,000,000 dollars a year on Corporate subsidies..  Money we could well spend elsewhere too. 

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/townha..._welfare_cost_taxpayer_100_billion_in_fy_2012


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2015)

"William and Harry are down to earth because of their mother who wanted them to have as normal a childhood as possible. In the last few years I've come to admire the queen for her dedication to duty. I do not like Charles and will never like Charles"

That's where we differ, as you know!

The boys are down to earth in spite of their mother, not because of her

I also swore an oath of allegiance to the Queen, back in 1953, but she lost my respect when she refused to go to Ckarles' wedding.

I admire Camilla greatly, and I hope I live long enough to see her as Queen consort, she is all that a royal consort should be, certainly better than Philip has ever been - he is very gaffe prone


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

What has Camilla done to deserve admiration?  Even Charles said Diana was a good mother.  Why did you have to swear allegiance to the queen?  My husband never did.  

We do agree that Philip is an idiot and needs his mouth permanently taped shut.


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2015)

Our Prime Minister is an idiot who needs tape over his mouth, yet he was elected.
Hopefully the next election will correct the mistake.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

I agree that Phillip is a total goof and he must be so bored to be getting his kicks by making stupid remarks and getting away with it. He's basically the Queen's toy boy (official name is consort) and looks like he finds everything so very amusing. My guess is that they snicker and poke fun at everyone, that's why they're always giggling together, him and the Queen. (just an impression - apologies royalists). Camilla seems to be smiling a lot too, happy as a clam to have finally reeled in her man.


----------



## Kitties (May 5, 2015)

What do people think of the name? I knew Diana would be in there someplace. I suspected a middle name. I wonder if the queen insisted it be the second middle name. Who knows. I still find all this a little bit interesting.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

I like the name. Diana was never going to be the first name. The queen probably didn't want it even as a middle name but she does not have last say. It's just a courtesy to ask her approval.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2015)

Oh I thought she did have some sort of a last say. Like a veto. But what do I know. 

I thought Diana would be a middle name. I think it should have been the first not second middle name.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

It's agreed here that it would have been a burden to name her Diana because of bad feelings associated with her by family and the public.

The queen is asked for her approval but it's a courtesy.


----------



## Laurie (May 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What has Camilla done to deserve admiration?  Even Charles said Diana was a good mother.  Why did you have to swear allegiance to the queen?  My husband never did.
> 
> We do agree that Philip is an idiot and needs his mouth permanently taped shut.



She brought the monarchy back on course, and brought stability into the troubled world of the princes, while being unpopular and widely vilified.  She id all this with a dignity which could serve as a model of behaviour for some of the other Royals, and she continues to do so.  

I swore allegiance when I enlisted.  Although you take the oath when you join, you are not released from it when you retire.

"The queen is asked for her approval but it's a courtesy."

I can assure you it is not, as would be apparent if any of the royals tried to christen a Kylie!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I agree that Phillip is a total goof and he must be so bored to be getting his kicks by making stupid remarks and getting away with it. He's basically the Queen's toy boy (official name is consort) and looks like he finds everything so very amusing. My guess is that they snicker and poke fun at everyone, that's why they're always giggling together, him and the Queen. (just an impression - apologies royalists). Camilla seems to be smiling a lot too, happy as a clam to have finally reeled in her man.



Meh.... they're probabley all drunk.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Such disrespect on your part should be seriously punished.  I would turn you in myself if I didn't strongly support your first amendment rights...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Such disrespect on your part should be seriously punished.  I would turn you in myself if I didn't strongly support your first amendment rights...



It's a known fact the Queen enjoys a daily Bourbon and Branch....  what else to they have to do?


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's a known fact the Queen enjoys a daily Bourbon and Branch....  what else to they have to do?



And that's not all.  

The Queen enjoys her daily tipple of Dubonnet and Gin


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

God Save The Queen!  But maybe the booze is...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> And that's not all.
> 
> The Queen enjoys her daily tipple of Dubonnet and Gin
> 
> View attachment 17723



Seriously?   She cuts up her own food!!??


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Must be out camping and roughing it. LOL


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Mind your manners!  She likes it rough once in awhile...


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

A few years ago, I remember reading that there is some obscure law in the U.K. stating that citizens do not have the right to name their child "Princess" or "Prince" without explicit permission of the queen.  An English couple went ahead and named their daughter Princess and they were challenged by the authorities.  They were being told they'd have to change the baby's name.  Eventually this was brought to the attention of the queen and she immediately gave them permission to call their daughter Princess.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Sounds more like a dog's name..


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

What about King or Queenie - might be cute for a pet, but would you want to call you child that? and it that be outlawed by HRH?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

You are incorrigible...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Guess you can name your pooch Prince also.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

We're so lucky here, we can name our kids and animals anything we want..... Apple, orange, Moon Unit, etc.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Cookie, or Cookie? Lol. Crunch!


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Here is the scoop on the word Cookie 

Etymology
Its American name derives from the Dutch word _koekje_ or more precisely its informal, dialect variant _koekie_ [SUP][3][/SUP] which means _little cake,_ and arrived in American English with the Dutch settlement of New Netherland, in the early 1600s.  According to the Scottish National Dictionary, its Scottish name derives from the diminutive form (+ suffix _-ie_) of the word _cook_, giving the Middle Scots _cookie_, _cooky_ or _cu(c)kie_. It also gives an alternative etymology, from the Dutch word _koekje_, the diminutive of _koek_, a cake. There was much trade and cultural contact across the North Sea between the Low Countries and Scotland during the Middle Ages, which can also be seen in the history of curling and, perhaps, golf.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Cookie, who is this gorgeous new avatar?


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Thanks, Shali, just a little computer graphic.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Cookie, you have the coolest avatars, must be the artist in you. Wish I could paint. Beautiful pictures in my mind, but my hands lack the skill.lol. So I paint with words instead, poems. layful:


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

You can get an avatar too by downloading a picture -  Very easy.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

This machine is too old and decrepit. Even My tech buddy gave up. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Oh, well, maybe some day you can treat yourself to a new one.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

I am sure I will, Cookie.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

Laurie said:


> She brought the monarchy back on course, and brought stability into the troubled world of the princes, while being unpopular and widely vilified.  She id all this with a dignity which could serve as a model of behaviour for some of the other Royals, and she continues to do so.
> 
> I swore allegiance when I enlisted.  Although you take the oath when you join, you are not released from it when you retire.
> 
> ...



I've never even heard Camilla speak.  How can she be a queen if she doesn't give speeches?  She doesn't seem to do much of anything except occasionally attend events with Kate and the Queen.  

Did the Queen approve the name Zara?


----------

